# Got Berated By an Anti While Hunting Yesterday



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I was out hunting the last day of the antlered firearms season in PA yesterday on the land behind my parents' house. The property is owned by the county conservancy and I get permission every year from a conservancy employee to hunt there. There are a number of walking trails on the property that have been getting a lot of use this year by pleasure walkers. 

It was a cold clear day and I had set myself up on an oak flat that had a lot of sign but the area also has a walking trail that runs through it. As I was sitting there, a dog came running up the trail with it's owner in tow. The woman saw me and yelled *"you're on conservancy property". *I told her I was aware of where I was and that I have permission to hunt here. She walked right up to me and said *"I have to tell you. I have a real problem with this and don't like it that you're hunting here". *I advised her again that I am fully legal and have permission to be here. For the next couple minutes, I remained seated with my gun pointed in a safe direction and stayed calm and rational.

Some of her feelings were as follows.........

*"I am working on getting hunting banned on all conservancy owned properties". *I get permission every year from Larry (the conservancy employee she says she has known for years). He has no problem with my hunting there. If the conservancy didn't want me to hunt there, they wouldn't grant me permission. This really seemed to get her hackles up that the person she knows would allow me continued hunting privileges. 

*"This city (Reading PA) has the 37th worst crime rate. We need a safe haven where we don't have to be confronted by men with high powered rifles". *I am not confronting anybody. I am minding my on business, I am fully legal, I have permission to be here, and I'm not bothering anybody. *"Well it's bothering me that you're here". *I didn't say this to her but I don't understand how Reading having a high crime rate should mean no hunting on this mountain.


*"I grew up on the mountain and have lived here my entire life". *I too grew up on this mountain and my parents still live right on the edge of it.

*"I have to say that if a deer came out and you didn't know we were down that hill, I wouldn't feel very safe". *It's hunting season. Hunters wear orange for safety. Maybe you should do so as well.

She did everything she could to be as loud as possible and make sure my hint was unsuccessful. As she continued chirping, I turned my head away from her and said "I'm done with this". As she trudged away, she said *"I'm here to conserve, you're here to kill".* I said GOODBYE to which she replied with two very loud GOODBYEs of her own.

PA has a hunter harassment law which makes it illegal to harass a hunter who is hunting in a legal manner with anti-hunting propagnda. I didn't bring that up even though I had every right to do so. I felt it was best to stay calm and just let her blow off steam but reply to her rantings with facts and rational thoughts.

I'm going to be sure to make a call to the conservancy employee to advise him about what happened so there isn't a distortion of the incident in case she calls him too.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

I would have said I don't have anything to say to you in a polite manner. The next thing said was I view this as harassing my hunt and that's against the law. If you keep your actions up I'll be forced to call the authorities. I would have pulled out my cell phone and gave her the look. If she said anymore I would have started dialing.

You can't beat these people because they're acting on emotion. Especially when they're out in "their woods". By conversing with her she's winning. So don't give them any pleasure or sense of victory no matter how small. It may mess up your hunt if you called but the next time she'll think twice before engaging a hunter.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

She'd be long gone before any Game Commission officer could or even would show up. I stated facts so there was no victory to be bad here. If there is a victory, it's that I have rights to hunt there. And that was my goal, to keep those rights. Handling it in any way less than the way I did could possibly put those rights in jeopardy. If I lose those rights, she wins. The best I could do (and did do) was remain calm and rational and state the facts. 

I'll be the first to agree that antis don't always make much sense if any at all. However, since I was engaged is a discussion with one on land that is open to public use, my hunting rights could vanish if I don't handle the situation properly.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

You reacted and held yourself in a wonderful manner! It's awful that, as BigBird said, people run by emotions can't be reasoned with. Hopefully there are enough rational people there, like your friend Larry, who see that _you're_ not the problem here.


----------



## clint999 (May 16, 2008)

She'd be long gone before any Game Commission officer could or even would show up. I stated facts so there was no victory to be bad here. If there is a victory, it's that I have rights to hunt there. And that was my goal, to keep those rights. Handling it in any way less than the way I did could possibly put those rights in jeopardy. If I lose those rights, she wins. The best I could do (and did do) was remain calm and rational and state the facts. 

I'll be the first to agree that antis don't always make much sense if any at all. However, since I was engaged is a discussion with one on land that is open to public use, my hunting rights could vanish if I don't handle the situation properly.


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*Here's what I think !*

:mg:*NICKLO*, you could of tried to be friendly by asking her where she lived (maybe get a telephone number for possible romance v:drool: ,later on after the hunt ofcourse ) ,but do obtain a name as that would give you an advantage in knowing who your dealing with !:wink:


----------



## 11pt154 (Dec 3, 2005)

well played, the only thing I would have done was try to get a name . Other than that,Good job.


----------



## Ogredude43 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Definition*

"She did everything she could to be as loud as possible and make sure my hint was unsuccessful. As she continued chirping, I turned my head away from her and said "I'm done with this". As she trudged away, she said "I'm here to conserve, you're here to kill". I said GOODBYE to which she replied with two very loud GOODBYEs of her own."


Not to compound the issue, but you might have pointed out that the definition of conservation (conserve) is WISE USE not NO USE of natural resources. As well as the fact that you have the same rights to pursue what makes you happy as she does. An intelligent discussion beats an argument every time.


----------



## gr8twhitehuntr (May 23, 2007)

Carpshooter said:


> :mg:*NICKLO*, you could of tried to be friendly by asking her where she lived (maybe get a telephone number for possible romance v:drool: ,later on after the hunt ofcourse ) ,but do obtain a name as that would give you an advantage in knowing who your dealing with !:wink:


Hey that's a great idea. Do some flirting and get her telephone number. You could take her out to a lovely restaraunt and order her a nice big plate of venison, maybe some duck as a side order :wink:

........or then again maybe she was secretly interested in you!


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

In Illinois it is illegal for antis to harass hunters in the field.


----------



## XSTREEMCC (Apr 5, 2008)

nicko said:


> I was out hunting the last day of the antlered firearms season in PA yesterday on the land behind my parents' house. The property is owned by the county conservancy and I get permission every year from a conservancy employee to hunt there. There are a number of walking trails on the property that have been getting a lot of use this year by pleasure walkers.
> 
> It was a cold clear day and I had set myself up on an oak flat that had a lot of sign but the area also has a walking trail that runs through it. As I was sitting there, a dog came running up the trail with it's owner in tow. The woman saw me and yelled *"you're on conservancy property". *I told her I was aware of where I was and that I have permission to hunt here. She walked right up to me and said *"I have to tell you. I have a real problem with this and don't like it that you're hunting here". *I advised her again that I am fully legal and have permission to be here. For the next couple minutes, I remained seated with my gun pointed in a safe direction and stayed calm and rational.
> 
> ...


you should have just called the cops kept her talking till they arrived and had her arrested just to prove a point that we are not going to take this crap anymore.


----------

